# الدليل الوافى لصيانة شاشات الكمبيوتر - كتابان وبرنامج ومفاجئة بالداخل



## defnany (11 سبتمبر 2006)

هما كورس نظرى وعملى وخلاصة خبرات مجموعة كبيرة من الفنيين 
والمفاجأة أن احد هذين الكتابين لصيانة ال
LCD Monitor

أما البرنامج فهو دليل عملى كامل لعشرات الاعطال التى تحدث فى انواع الماركات المختلفة

http://rapidshare.de/files/32720292/Complete_Monitor_Repair_Course.zip


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخى على الكتب
ويرجى نسخ الموضوع الى قسم الكتب الهندسيه

الله الموفق


----------



## eng-xxx (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر يا اخي جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Bioengineer (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ولكن يبدو لي أني قرأت هذا الموضوع بالنص في منتدى ااخر

من الأمانة الأدبية ذكر المصدر أو كتابة كلمة منقول

والمعذرة منك اذا كنت أنت نفس الكاتب في المنتدى الأخر ...

وشكرا على طرح الموضوع.


----------



## أحمد شهاب (25 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## أحمد شهاب (25 سبتمبر 2006)

هل لديكم كتاب لصيانة الCD Room


----------



## أحمد شهاب (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أريد معرفة طريقة تحميل هذا الكتاب


----------



## معمر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Fadhel01 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## eng_125_nour (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحت أخي الكريم ممكن تنزل لنا الكتاب بلينك مباشر


----------



## eng_125_nour (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بعد وقت كافي بأنزال الكتابان والف شكر علي المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## magdy77 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ألفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## abdalkader (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ احمد شهاب 

بعد ظور الصفحة انزل الى الاسفل سوف تجد كلمة free اضغط عليها ثم سيضهر لك عداد فانتظر حتى ينتهي ثم ستظهر لك عبارة صغيرة اكتبها في الحقل المخصص لها كما في انشاء الايمل على ******...
مع التقدير


----------



## عماد فوزي (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bahaa72 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الوصلة لاتعمل ممكن وصلة ثانية


----------



## ايمن رباص (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكريا سيدى الفاضل


----------



## ايمن رباص (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا سيدى الفاضل


----------



## profshimo (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا.....


----------



## تيتو النقيب (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخى على الكتب
ويرجى نسخ الموضوع الى قسم الكتب الهندسيه

الله الموفق,شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزالدين (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hossin ibrahem (7 يناير 2007)

http://rapidshare.de/files/32720292/...air_Course.zip لا يعمل اريد من فضلك الربط من جديد


----------



## louay (7 يناير 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى من الأخ إعادة إدراجه.....


----------



## medaly5555 (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا جربت الرابط والرابط لا يعمل فهل من الممكن افادتنا برابط جديد او ارفع الكتب الى مكتبة الموقع


----------



## soliton (8 يناير 2007)

ممكن الرابط تانى


----------



## eng_abdelkawy (8 يناير 2007)

الوصله لاتعمل رجاء رفعها مره اخرى


----------



## espoir3500 (10 يناير 2007)

File not found. pleezz help i neeed it pleeezzzzz:81:


----------



## Multisim9 (11 يناير 2007)

أرجو من الشباب اللي نزلوا الكتاب يضعوا كلينك في المنتدى لأننا بحاجة إليه بشكل كبير
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## essam_ahmad (13 يناير 2007)

الف شكر أخي الكريم وجاري التحميل..............


----------



## ahmed2006 (14 يناير 2007)

ياجماعة انا محتاج الكتب المعروضة بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ahmed2006 (14 يناير 2007)

انا اذهب للمسئولالرابط مش شغال حد يرد علينا يا جماعة


----------



## Alucky4ever (4 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى صاحب الموضوع .... نرجو منك رفع الكتب من جديد


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (10 فبراير 2007)

أخي العزيز عند الضغط على اللنك السابق ظهرت لي العبارة file not found
أرجو أن تفيدوني يرحمكم الله


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (11 فبراير 2007)

أرجو من الأخوة الذين استطاعوا بتوفيق من الله أن ينزلوا الكتب أن يتفضلوا و يرسلوا لي إلى بريدي الالكتروني ghoggal_ah2005************* وأجر الجميع على الله.
كما أعد من يرسل إلي بمفاجئة رائعة (كتاب رائع في تصليح الطابعات الليزرية) مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (11 فبراير 2007)

ملاحظة : عنواني الالكتروني : ghoggal_ah2005************* وشكرا


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (11 فبراير 2007)

ملاحظة أخرى : عنواني الالكتروني في hotmail


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (11 فبراير 2007)

ملاحظة أخرى : عنواني الالكتروني في hotmail.com


----------



## ولد سيدي عقبة (11 فبراير 2007)

ملاحظة : عنواني الالكتروني ghoggal_ah2005 و هو في hotmail.com فالرجاء ملاحظة ذلك


----------



## نور الدين02 (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى والله


----------



## farid2006 (14 فبراير 2007)

الوصلة لاتعمل


----------



## ibrahimo (18 فبراير 2007)

الوصلة لاتعمل ممكن وصلة ثانية


----------



## ghubari (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار محطات (19 فبراير 2007)

وين الوصله يمعود


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (22 فبراير 2007)

مش عارف أنزلة شكرا


----------



## eng_akyq (24 فبراير 2007)

*eng_aq*

الرابط لا يعمل 
وياريت تحط الرابط على mihd يكون أفضل 
وشاكرين


----------



## لنكن الافضل (25 فبراير 2007)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا سامعييييييييييييييييييييين الصوووووووووووووووووووت الرابط لا يعمل ساعدووووووووووووونا


----------



## esam19260 (26 فبراير 2007)

الوصلة لاتعمل


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اين الملف الموقع مخترق


----------



## القلب الذهبى (26 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب مش موجود فى الرابيد شير 
ارجوكم دلونى على الطريقة لتنزيل الكتاب لانى محتاجه جدا


----------



## القلب الذهبى (26 فبراير 2007)

بجد انا زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
فين الكتاب ؟


----------



## غضنفر (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ا


----------



## القلب الذهبى (10 مارس 2007)

اخى انا لم اتمكن من انزال الكتاب 
قال ان الملف غير موجود 
ترى ما السبب


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (26 مارس 2007)

ممكن احمل الكتابين ازاى


----------



## عبدالباسط البشة (27 مارس 2007)

ياأخي الكتاب غير وجود وانا محتاج له ارجوك اعيد تنزيله 
شكرا


----------



## esam19260 (29 مارس 2007)

نحتاج تحميل الكتب


----------



## hossain mohamed (4 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع هام ومشوق ومفيد ... 


والرابط لايعمل... !!! !!! !!! ؟؟؟ ،،،


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (4 أبريل 2007)

الوصلة لاتعمل ممكن وصلة ثانية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng_adoo (5 أبريل 2007)

pls ineed books and programe but link says that theris no fils help me thanks


----------



## محمد أبوالوفا (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## حسين_2050 (10 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## حسين_2050 (10 أبريل 2007)

عفوا الوصلة لا تعمل ارجوا اضافة مكان اخر


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

الينك انتهى مفعوله يا ريت ترفعه من جديدد و بكون مشكور جدا الك
باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

الوصله لا تعمل...................................................يا ريت اذا ممكن ترفع الملف مرة تانية ان امكن


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

الوصله لا تعمل......................يا ريت ترفع الملف مره تانيه
بكون شاكر الك


----------



## anasae (15 أبريل 2007)

please share it again
we well be thankthfull


----------



## ahmed2770 (15 أبريل 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
ارجو اعادة تنزيله 
ولو تعذر فرجاء ارساله الي ال*****
ahmed2770
هوت ميل

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مريم حسام الدين (15 أبريل 2007)

انا متأكدة ان هذه المجموعة مفيدة جدا ولكن للاسف لم اتمكن من اقتنائها حيث يظهر لى
file not found
اكون مشكورة اذا تم حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## م.الـحـربي (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم .. الوصلة لاتعمل .. او الملف غير موجود .. يرجى تحميله على رابط آخر ..!!


----------



## louay (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم .. الوصلة لاتعمل .. او الملف غير موجود .. يرجى تحميله على رابط آخر ..!!


----------



## ateyaalagawany (19 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد محمود مصطفى (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك ولكن اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## MOBILE3008 (23 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم الرابط معطل؟


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## نبيل البياتى (27 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز
لايمكن تنزيل الملف من الرابط اعلاه ارجو ارشادى


----------



## حسين_2050 (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الصرح العربي الكبير........................................
ارجو منكم اذا كان الملف غير موجود ولا يمكن الحصول علية مرة اخري اعلمونا بذلك او يتم الغاء هذة المشاركة لاني متابع لها من فترة طويلة و قد تم الرد علي الأميل ولكن نفس النتيجة الملف غير موجود في الموقع المحدد .
و مرة اخري جزاكم الله خيرا عن كل من استفاد من هذا الموقع و ارجو المزيد من الدعم لأخوانكم .


----------



## نبيل البياتى (29 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء الملف غير موجود


----------

